# removing car magnets



## seagle99_2000 (Jul 16, 2008)

I put some magnets on my honda a couple of years ago, and now I can't get them off.....I need help.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah. you need help.:4-thatsba


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

try running some dental floss around the edges and see if you can get under it. or even try fishing line. or you can try using some flat piece of plastic like a bondo spreader.


----------



## wulawula (Aug 2, 2008)

> I put some magnets on my honda a couple of years ago, and now I can't get them off.....I need help.


But, why did you put magnets for?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like magnetic signs. Have you tried using a hair drier to heat the magnets and soften them? Most likely you'll lose some paint because of the rubber in the magnets sticking to the body paint.


----------

